# Sony Picture Motion Browser



## superhans2911

I have been using PMB for 2 yrs now but noticed the other day that each photo of 500+ has now been duplicated. I am unsure how this has been done either by myself? Without Hand deleting each duplicate photo would anybody know how to resolve this. I have recently put a new version of PMB on but unsure whether this has resulted in the duplicates.

Please help


----------



## zuluclayman

there are software (some freeware) packages that will locate and delete duplicate files on your computer. this is a google search result
how are the new duplicate files named? copy of or do they have completely new names? If they are copy of this often comes as a result of holding control while selecting non-sequential files - only have to move the mouse/touchpad slightly and you get duplicates.


----------



## superhans2911

Thank you, If I have duplicated via control how do I undo?


----------



## zuluclayman

you can't undo unfortunately


----------

